# My first Soap Spa Party!



## topcat (May 10, 2009)

Hi all!

My SIL hosted my very first Soap Spa Party last week and I wanted to share with you how everything went for me.

First of all, a great big 'thank you' to *Lindy* for her inspirational posts on just this topic....I did almost everything you said and it worked perfectly!

I had a nice table display with all my products set out and explained to the guests why I started making my own soap, showed them the shea butter and the silk fibre that I mostly add to every batch and shared my opinion as to why commercially produced soap affected my skin so negatively.  I focused on 3 key ingredients usually found in bar and liquid soap (particularly SLS) and gave only facts as my reasons.  I didn't mention any particular brand for comparison.  My intention was to promote handmade soap -v- commercial soap as a whole.  I was asked lots of questions and we had a very interesting discussion - loved it!  I did mention before I started that I would be asking questions based on my presentation with each correct answer getting a sample sized piece of soap as a reward......I was amazed at how well people listened to me :wink: 

Each guest made a single-use packet of bath salts to take home as a thank you gift, tried a bar of my basic recipe soap and also tried the salt scrub I make, then everyone got busy buying things.  The process from the beginning of my presentation to the finish of sales took about an hour and a half.  We also had a lucky door prize of a bar of soap and the host got to choose a gift to the value of $15.00 AUD which I presented to her at the beginning of the party plus 10% retail sales to spend and a $10.00 gift voucher to spend at each booked party.

I am definitely doing this again.....I got 4 party bookings and after all expenses I made a net profit of about $50.00 per hour!!!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (May 10, 2009)

*x*

  congrats, tanya!!!  you go girl!!!   

sounds like a great start, and i'm sure after a few more parties you'll be a real pro!  

i envy you your people-skills. i get really nervous when a group of people are staring at me waiting for me to act intelligent-i get tongue-tied! LOL!

good going!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 10, 2009)

That is awesome congratulations!


----------



## Lindy (May 10, 2009)

{{{Tanya}}} you go girl!!!

I need to start doing some more spa parties beacause they are so much fun!  I'm thrilled for you that you got 4 more parties booked - way to go!

Your product is so gorgeous that I can just imagine how people will have reacted to it and it shows in your sales.....

Hugs
Lindy


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

That is awesome news Tanya .How could it get any better , having fun and selling your beautiful soap..It's a win win situation.I wish I didn't live as far away as one could get from you. : :cry: 

Kitn


----------



## dagmar88 (May 11, 2009)

Oh wow, wat a wonderful idea! Glad it worked out so well


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Yes, it was a lot of fun and so easy  

Tanya


----------



## kaseencook (May 12, 2009)

Woh! That is awesome! You are so brave and must be such a great persenter!  8)  8)  8)


----------



## rszuba (May 12, 2009)

UMMMM< i wanna come to one of your spa parties. lol

good for you, great job!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

Tanya that's great!!
You didn't happen to sell tupperware in another life did you? :wink: 
That's a great idea about the parties!! 
Do you think you might have room for a tagalong next time you do one?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Nicely done.  My dad sugessted I do something like that but I was like umm.. I don't really know anyone outside the army right now hahah


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Tanya that's great!!
> You didn't happen to sell tupperware in another life did you? :wink:
> That's a great idea about the parties!!
> Do you think you might have room for a tagalong next time you do one?



Absolutely Chrissy.  Not at the next one because the lady hosting that is a bit prickly (lol) but you can come along to any others I do.  I have sold by party plan before, but never my own stuff - it is different somehow.  I found that I was more nervous selling _my _soap than jewellery or skincare as I have in the past.  But I was also more engaged and involved and passionate about my own products.....seems to have gone well for me.  My party plan style will be evolving with the next few parties I do and then I should have more confidence :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> congrats, tanya!!!  you go girl!!!
> 
> sounds like a great start, and i'm sure after a few more parties you'll be a real pro!
> 
> ...



thats my problem too, speaking to a group, someone suggested to me, acting lessons...


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Sounds great!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Tanya, keep me posted!
I'm really looking forward to it!


----------

